# Relay Switch



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi

Due to my limited electrical knowledge can anyone tell me these two relays do the same thing even though the amps are differrent

http://au.rs-online.com/web/p/latching-relays/6803880/

https://www.rapidonline.com/zettler...9_1497045010_82baf92bb11e4fc4b056842c36ab444b

Cheers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Widely different currents, but they both are bi-stable (latching) relays. The 15A one has a 50ma coil current, the 1A one has a 8ma coil current for the single coil model and 17ma coil current for the double coil model. Both of those coil currents were from the 12V specification as that's the only figure available for the 15A model.

Perhaps you could tell us a little about the application you are looking at?


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm trying to finish off my control panel, so I have built the "advanced CDU" from Brian Lambert's site and I want to have LEDs to indicate the position of the points.

So from my understanding, this particular relay (rapidonline) I can use the CDU to power the coil side of the relay and the other side I can use to switch the LED's.

I was trying to find something similar closer to home rather from the UK


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a panel switch to control turnout motors that
also controls panel and trackside LEDs. It's the 
Stapleton 751 D. It's available for either twin coil or
stall motor applications. Each one includes a CDU
for twin coil burnout protection.

Using these switches eliminates the need for the
relays and may be less costly in the long run.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Reasonably priced as well Don, they can't make too much money on these at $8.75.


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a few of those already, but they can only throw one point at a time and I need to throw two, as I'm crossing from one line to another


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Aren't you wiring them in parallel if you're switching them at the same time?


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

I may not have explained myself very well. I have two point motors wired to the one 751D switch.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Which do you use; twin coil or stall motor machines?

I would think the 751D would throw two twin coil units if
supplied sufficient voltage. Seems one should work two
stall motors also.

Don


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

I have the hornby and peco point motors, so will those relays do the job?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Peco PL 10 point motors are twin coil and would
work well with the 751 D. I use them in my yards that
are controlled by the diode matrix system. When I push
a panel button 3 or 4 turnouts flip points. I am not, however,
using the 751 D for those.

If you are unable to throw 2 Peco PL10s with one switch
most likely your panel input voltage is too low. 

Don


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

No worries, I'll get a bigger transformer but if anyone knows about the relays that would be great


----------

